# Massey Ferguson 65 Tractor Questions



## firebird_gal (5 mo ago)

Looking at a friends tractor that was leaking oil, I found a loose bolt that was rubbing on the belt. Tightened it and it seemed to help. However, looking over the whole tractor I noticed a few things that I have questions on. I dont have a manual and its no fun trying to look up info online, so hoping someone can help.

Under the tractor is what I believe where the hydraulic fluid goes. There is a hole with a cotter pin hanging out of it and fluid dripping. Is the hole supposed to be there? If so, is there supposed to be a plug? 

Also, if standing on the side of the tractor where the hood opens, I noticed a hose going from the engine to the radiator or air cleaner. It goes under the belt pulley and I think the pulley is rubbing on it. Does someone have a pic they can upload of the front where the fan and belt are that shows how to route the hoses or can tell me if this hose is supposed to be like this? 

Last thing, I went to the other side to see if i could turn the fan a little manually just to see if the belt is rubbing and the belt didnt turn at all. I noticed the alternator, i think, lifts up which makes the belt loose. I thought it was only supoosed to lift if you loosened the bolts on the bracket so you could get the belt off easier or is it supposed to be like that all of the time? Thank you in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, welcome to the tractor forum.

That hole with the cotter pin is a drain for the clutch housing, to keep any leakage oil from the engine rear main seal or transmission input shaft seals from getting on the clutch. The cotter pin is intended to wiggle and keep dirt from plugging the drain hole.

Regarding the pulley/belt rubbing the hose, if this is the case you must get the hose away from the pulley and belt. Sorry, I no longer have my MF tractor so I cannot provide a photo.

The MF65 originally came with a 6V generator. Your mention of an alternator sounds like a makeshift 12V conversion has been attempted. You will have to come up with an alternator clamping bracket. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/massey-ferguson/65/farm-equipment


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

MFS3771 Alternator Bracket Kit - Fits Massey Ferguson ELL70-0194 - Free Shipping


Misc. ➡️ Electrical Components: ELL70-0194 - Free Shipping




www.reliableaftermarketparts.com


----------

